# Windows Live ? Wie funktionierts?



## Wassercpu (1. Februar 2008)

Hi habe die Tage, Lynch und kyne    und Gears of War gespielt.

dagab es nun die möglichkeit über Windows Live Koop zuspielen ...

Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt ja super bock drauf ...

Aber ich bekomme Windows Live nicht aktiviert ..

Hat das einer von euch schon hinbekommen..?

Wie macht man das ? Muss mann das Geld blechen?

Spielt mann dann mit XBOX360 konsoleros?

Gibtes überhaupt spieler mit dennen mann dan Spielen kann?

Bitte um eure erfahrungen.....Danke


----------



## der_schnitter (1. Februar 2008)

Es gibt eine Silber und eine Gold Mitgliedschaft.Die Silberversion ist gratis,aber dafür nur mit anderen PC-Spielern nutzbar (d.h. nur PC gegen PC,also wie normale spiele auch).Die Goldversion kostet eine Monatsgebühr,ich glaube so um die 5-15.Damit kann man eben auch (sofern es das Spiel unterstützt) gegen Konsolenspieler antreten,d.h. es gibt gemischte Server.Allerdings bekommen die PC-Spieler ein Handicap.Und der Titel muss es eben unterstützen.Ob GoW oder K&L das unterstützen weiß ich nicht,aber es gibt ein Spiel,dessen Name ich mir einfach nicht merken kann (irgendwas mit Shadow... soweit ich weiß),das diese Goldmitgliedschaft ausnutzt.
Wie man das aktiviert weiß ich auch nicht,aber Herr G. Oogle wird dir bestimmt gerne helfen...


----------



## Wassercpu (1. Februar 2008)

Hi Super...danke schonmal für die antwort...


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (2. Februar 2008)

das wäre dann wohl Shadowrun


----------



## der_schnitter (4. Februar 2008)

Genau.Ich hab mal auf der Microsoft Seite einen Windows Live Client entdeckt,den man herunterladen kann (nicht der Messenger).Ich schätze mal,du brauchst so einen.Ob du Windows Vista brauchst,weiß ich nicht.
Du wirst nicht sehr viele PC-Spieler treffen.Shadowrun ist nur mittelmäßig bis schlecht und die Steuerung für Computerleute ist künstlich schwammig.Für Konsolenspieler dürfte es OK sein,aber für "uns" inaktzeptabel.
Wenn es unbedingt Windows Live sein muss,dann empfehle ich dir gleich ne Konsole.
Es gibt wesentlich   bessere Möglichkeiten,Spielübergreifend Gegner zu finden als Windows Live.Momentan gibt es halt noch nichts dafür.


----------



## Wassercpu (5. Februar 2008)

Ich habe Gears of war und Kyne und lynch gezockt und hatte bock gehabt das mit nem Kumpel oder Extrem Member zuzweit zuzocken....Macht bestimmt viel mehr laune---
Und da kommen schon noch nen paar gute Games raus die voll auf 2 player koop setzen... 
Und ich wollt das einfach mal checken obs geht und wies geht...

Hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet.. 
wer bock hat pm`t mir und sagt das game was du hast... dann 
probieren wirs mal aber msn vista ist pflicht..


----------



## der_schnitter (5. Februar 2008)

Universe At War unterstützt auch Windows Live.Das ist ein Strategiespiel (sogar ein gutes) und ist von den ehemaligen C&C Machern.Allerdings braucht man für Ranglistengefechte eine Goldmitgliedschaft bei Windows Live,die übrigens laut GameStar 7 im Monat kostet.


----------



## Wassercpu (6. Februar 2008)

schitt mach ich nicht: 7 euro ...was soll das ..das war früher immer alles im kaufpreis eines spieles mit inbegriffen..abzocke..Deswegen game ich nie Online Rollenspiele...


----------



## Jor-El (7. Februar 2008)

7 werden glaub ichn nur fällig wenn man mit 360 Spielern zocken will. Ansonsten reicht auch ein kostenloser Silver Account. Aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest. Kommt auch immer aufs Spiel an. Leg dir halt nen Silver an und dann am besten selber testen.


----------



## der_schnitter (7. Februar 2008)

Das Spielen gegen Xbox 360 Konsoleros ist nur ein Teil einer Gold-Mitgliedschaft.Die 7 sind eben für "tolle" Funktionen da,zB. eben auch Ranglistengefechte.
Aber dass sowas total fürn Arsch ist,bekommt Microsoft bald hoffentlich zu spüren.Ich zahle jedenfalls grundsätzlich keinen Monatsbeitrag für Software.
Wer unbedingt gegen Konsolenleute antreten will,kauft sich selber ne Konsole...


----------



## Wassercpu (7. Februar 2008)

Microsoft nervt aber auch echt mit ihren Geld intressen..habt sache die Aktzien steigen und der Umsatz....nicht viel intresse am User und innovationen


----------

